# Moon Storm Pen Blank (I messed up)



## edicehouse

Pen Blank: Moon Storm
 Vender: Bear Tooth Woods
 Cost: $3.50

It is a Berea blank, so I am sure you can find it several places and may be a different name.


 The bad: Like a lot of Acrylic blanks, you need to back paint the blank.  Here is where I messed up, I back painted the blank white.  You don't see the white through the blue, or anything like that.  However I think the white part of the blank would have had more texture and pop a lot more with the silver.  There are hints of silver in there, and I think it would have finished better.




 The Good: Not too brittle of an acrylic, turns and polishes nice.  Most of your acrylics like this are about the same.

 I wet-sanded through the micromesh pads, and did a coat of wax. However if you are really using the wax to get the small scratches out, you should go back and sand the blank again, making sure to cross sand. This acrylic blank will have a very nice finish.






 Any questions please let me know.





 *This is not an advertisement for any vender or blank. The above are my personal opinions, where I got the blank, and the cost. If any feel I am bashing or talking to negative, please understand what I am trying to do is offer a true opinion. My photos are not the greatest, and the pre-turned blank was taken from a web site.


----------



## flyitfast

I like it!!  The satin finish hardware really blends with the blank.  
The white back gives the rest of the colors a mysterious look like the moon.  
"A dark and stormy night"!
Gordon


----------

